# Problème : disque dur externe USB non détecté



## Gloria victis (9 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

 
Je me suis acheté un disque dur externe (au passage, j'en profite pour vous donner la référence : Western Digital My Passport 150 Go) qui est censé être compatible P.C. & Mac.


 Au départ, je l'avais acheté pour sauvegarder tout ce qui m'était nécessaire sur mon P.C. avant de le formater. Jusque là, rien à redire, tout a parfaitement fonctionné.


 Ensuite, j'en ai eu besoin pour sauvegarder des fichiers de mon MacBook, et là, les affaires se sont gâtées ! En effet, lorsque je connecte le disque dur au MacBook via la prise USB, le symbole USB, qui se trouve sur le disque dur, s'allume ; j'entends que ça claque à intervalles réguliers comme une battement cardiaque (est-ce bien normal ces clac-clac  ?), mais rien n'apparaît sur le bureau du MacBook ; je n'ai même pas de message d'erreur qui apparaît. Ce disque dur est vendu sans C.D. d'installation ; il devrait fonctionner, non ?


 Je suis allé sur le site de Western Digital, j'ai téléchargé le pilote de ce disque dur pour Mac, je l'ai installé, mais cela n'a rien changé à mon problème ; il ne se connecte toujours pas au Mac !


 Sauriez-vous d'où cela peut provenir ? Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Arlequin (10 Octobre 2009)

Très simple (99% de chance)

Ton disque n'a pas assez de courant !

Deux solutions: 
1) un cable usb double liaison (deux usb en fait), appelé aussi cable en Y
2) si disponible sur le DD, le brancher sur un transfo (alimentation propre donc)

voilou


----------



## Gloria victis (10 Octobre 2009)

Merci de ta réponse. Je ne peux que tenter la solution du câble en Y, car le D.D. ne peut être alimenté que par USB.
Dois-je en déduire qu'un ordinateur portable délivre moins de puissance qu'un ordinateur de bureau au niveau des prises USB ? Je pensais que ça ne changeait rien de ce côté-là.


----------



## Arlequin (11 Octobre 2009)

un peu de lecture


----------



## lauretiti (8 Février 2010)

Gloria victis: est ce que tu as acheté le cable usb en Y? si oui, est ce que ton problème s'est résolu?


----------



## Gloria victis (10 Mars 2010)

lauretiti, je n'ai pas acheté ce câble en Y. Mon problème venait du fait que je branchais mon disque dur externe, non pas directement sur un port USB du MacBook, mais sur un multi-ports USB qui ne délivrait visiblement pas assez de courant.


----------



## lauretiti (10 Mars 2010)

Gloria victis, merci pour ta réponse. j'avais trouvé la solution, comme toi je le branchais sur un hub usb et un jour j'ai essayé de le brancher directement sur le imac et tout a fonctionné.


----------

